# (New) Paragon signal issues



## Zakoby (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m new to building and have had success in the couple builds I’ve done so far. I’ve posted here hoping someone with troubleshooting experience may help as it’s beyond my abilities at this point. 

I’ve just finished a Paragon (new version) and have  no switch function. There is anywhere from 14-16v sitting on the left switch but only .25v on the right. No bypass signal. LEDs are dim and do not change state when switched. Could this be a switch issue or something else? 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Robert (Aug 25, 2019)

Can you post a picture of your build?


----------



## Zakoby (Aug 25, 2019)

I remove the LED when I thought the leads might have shorted on the LED holder but the problem still exists.


----------



## Robert (Aug 25, 2019)

Your footswitches are installed incorrectly.   They're rotated 90 degrees in the board. 

Let me see if I have an extra, the chances of removing them without destroying a pad is _very _slim.


----------



## Zakoby (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply. I’ll attempt removal but I have more switches if necessary. 

If I needed to wire the switches in (eliminating the breakout board) would I follow Pedal PCB standards for other switching? Re: the board is not labelled and the jack jumpers are run through the main PCB. If you have a wiring diagram to do this I’ll just eliminate the breakout board altogether.


----------



## Robert (Aug 25, 2019)

The wiring is slightly different from the usual diagram.   I'll post a pinout for you in just a bit.


----------



## jpjindex (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi.. I'm facing grounding problems with the Paragon splited board. The same the picture above.
If I connect the enclosure to the ground the right led is on regardless of the position of the right switch. It's always on.
If I disconnect the enclosure to the ground this problem disappears but obviously the hum is tremendous due to the lack of shielding.

Any hint?
Thanks

Jones - Brazil

ps: I've bypassed the charge pump TC1044 because I use a +18V power supply


----------



## Zakoby (Aug 29, 2019)

Robert said:


> The wiring is slightly different from the usual diagram.   I'll post a pinout for you in just a bit.


Gee wizz, so I managed to get the switches out. That was stupid. Flipped ‘em a solid 90 degrees and voila! It worked, sort of. No bypass signal now. No LED either. 

Side note: I did originally have the same issue as Jones where, only the right Led was illuminated when grounded. 

Welp I’d say this thing sounds fantastic I’d just like it to do what it’s intended to. Any thoughts?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 29, 2019)

you may have damaged your footswitches or the trace connections to the switches on the pcb in the process.  use your DMM to test if each of the pins in the middle row of the switches is connecting to the corresponding pins in the outside rows when you activate the switch.   you can pay particular attention to the parts that connect to the bypass and the LED, since those aren't working.


----------



## Musicislife6984 (Nov 26, 2021)

Robert said:


> The wiring is slightly different from the usual diagram.   I'll post a pinout for you in just a bit.


I was wondering If I could get a pinout. I wanted to install a midi controlled footswitch in mine.


----------

